# Feature request: Ignore thread



## Drewster (Oct 26, 2000)

I know that some versions(?) of vBulliten have a feature to ignore a thread, similar to using a killfile in a usenet reader.

Is this feature avaiable in the vBulliten used by TCF?


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

No, at least not in this version without hacks.


----------

